# The Best of YouTube



## pjk (Oct 2, 2008)

I've become a YouTube regular over the last month or so. I seem to be checking the top videos all the time, and searching for others. This thread is dedicated to posting your favorite/best videos of all time. If you want to share more than one video, please use links. We don't want too many loading each page.

I'll start it off. This isn't a favorite, just one featured today that I thought was kind of funny:


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 2, 2008)

http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=4sKqxtD-9JQ
That's one of my favorites, it never fails to make me smile.

Then there's Lucas' pop when he's at PLL at 4 seconds or something. I watch that after I get a frustrating pop on a good solve, makes me feel better knowing I'm not alone (no offense to Lucas!) 
..at least I think it was Lucas. I don't have the link handy ATM.


----------



## darkzelkova (Oct 2, 2008)

Vote Obama.

When I'm on youtube - I love watching skateboarders get harassed xD and one of my friends LOVES videos of piranha eating things lol


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 2, 2008)

It's not really a youtube video, it's actually a true production type film. But I first saw it on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C8aFxk0aUuU

Chris


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=4sKqxtD-9JQ
> That's one of my favorites, it never fails to make me smile.



haha I can't believe I've never seen that one before *adds to favourites*


----------



## Rama (Oct 2, 2008)

A Dutch beer commercial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTMQ643iYwU


----------



## Raffael (Oct 2, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=4sKqxtD-9JQ
> ...



absolutely terrifying !!!
i don't think i can ever sleep in peace again


----------



## Musselman (Oct 2, 2008)

WOW MY FAVS
where do i start .. 





 









just a taste


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

How many hints do you need?




 
Also, Musselmans third video of "ball in cup" MUST be send to Tyson Mao


----------



## blah (Oct 2, 2008)

Billy's Balls 2 is just sick awesome!


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 2, 2008)

this video is so funny and true. I would think that a lot of you have seen this video, but it is still hilarious everytime i see it. It's about george bush, so it has to be funny.
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=0J5W_OFCdsk


----------



## Sir E Brum (Oct 2, 2008)

http://nl.youtube.com/user/TheOnion

Anything in there is great.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 2, 2008)

One of my all time favourites. This makes me laugh every time. 

It's kind of cruel, but extremely funny > 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=li7xv_Bllmw


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbbxA8a_M_s


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 2, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> One of my all time favourites. This makes me laugh every time.
> 
> It's kind of cruel, but extremely funny >
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=li7xv_Bllmw



Thats not funny.. the poor child.. I hate those jokes................


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 2, 2008)

furby in microwave 





hadron rap





base jumping


----------



## pjk (Oct 2, 2008)

That base jumping one looks awesome.

Dan Osman Speed climbing:





Another favorite of mine is the Stevie Ray Vaughn - Pride & Joy acoustic:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZkLVinwR4E


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2008)

The Hadron rap owns!


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's my favorite.






Cool song.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> How many hints do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched that a few days ago, I fell of my chair laughing


----------



## shelley (Oct 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> How many hints do you need?



It seems the show could cut costs by making the cases open by themselves rather than using all those models, since no one looks at them. Then again, I guess that only applies when the contestant is female.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 2, 2008)

I just went through my entire favourites list and picked the best ones 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULf0BF7mUg
www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWMyfM4y0Hs
www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhTZ_tgMUdo
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WRf1jA0ucs
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tySJTPJJc1Y
www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYRLTF71Sow
www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VNMaP9i82w
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBBleNvbXt4
www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTIFf3wlFvI[
www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEhTO1lgIEQ
www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEP7uti0PDw


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 3, 2008)

my favorite is probably this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg1oszADX04


----------



## PeterV (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a good one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-prfAENSh2k&feature=related


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 3, 2008)

This is the best:





Also, Derrick is the best!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cageJeEV27Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ILvYNg5EFc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELz5OdlORAU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGd40wjatZE


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 3, 2008)

Diabolos are amazing!


----------



## Musselman (Oct 3, 2008)

heres some more


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2008)

I feel like I need to give props to an amazing juggler, Anthony Gatto. This is a recent practice video of his:


----------



## ooveehoo (Oct 3, 2008)

Tom Lehrer really owns Weird Al! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhuMLpdnOjY and http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXx2VVSWDMo are awsome too.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if this has been done faster?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANc5PtpoAyM&feature=related


----------



## pjk (Oct 10, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Does anyone know if this has been done faster?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANc5PtpoAyM&feature=related


I don't know if it has, but I found that pretty cool. I used to mess around with that a little bit, using 4 balls.

Onside of that, another one of my favorite videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArmSBT2WL-4


----------



## tim (Oct 10, 2008)

One of my favorite videos (George Carlin):


----------



## Karthik (Oct 10, 2008)

tim said:


> One of my favorite videos (George Carlin):


Wow, I had heard the initial part of that segment in the movie "Zeitgeist". Thanks for the whole segment.
The guy really knows to use humour to send serious messages!


----------



## tim (Oct 10, 2008)

Karthik said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > One of my favorite videos (George Carlin):
> ...



Yeah, i've accidently found this video and became immediately a big fan of him. I've spent several hours on youtube watching all his other stuff. He's really great .


----------



## Faz (Oct 10, 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=jf1y9s73Nos

*Michael* palin for president!


----------



## Aub227 (Oct 11, 2008)

PJK, yes, SRV !!! He's the reason I started playing guitar in the 80's. Did you check out the other songs he played in that session? Rude Mood and Testify. Absolutely amazing !!! -- Regards, Auburn


----------



## pjk (Oct 16, 2008)

Another good one I've come across:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 16, 2008)

From One of Favs GiR2007


FISHCAKES





PANCAKES





Beat Soufflé





PANCAKES 2





ADDICTED TO YOUTUBE





THE GARDEN





COOKING WITH DAVE: Haggis





COOKING WITH DAve: Fish 'n' Chips


----------



## pjk (Oct 21, 2008)

Another great one I just came across:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6MdYSSjpkk


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VNj6VFaLCd0
is cool
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TYa7furgQsA
sounds awesome
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=X-jVAHAuiS4
one of my favourite songs ever... hilarious


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 21, 2008)

This along with a lot of other parkour vids:





I like this one


----------



## Joël (Oct 22, 2008)

In adition to Rama's post about a beer commercial:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDSx7E4QVng

It's spoken in Dutch, but I don't think it should be a problem.


----------



## Jai (Oct 29, 2008)

Freaky, funny, and cool at the same time


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Ellis (Nov 2, 2008)

"I must say governer palin, I loved the documentary they made on your life, you know, Hustler's Nailin' Palin"

"oh good, thank you"


----------



## reghrhre (Nov 2, 2008)

*5 Rangers (Subtiles)*





[youtube]ugiY-L7puOc&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]SXZPyetZyS0&feature=related[/youtube]
[youtube]B_78QAKcuVQ&feature=related[/youtube]
Very funny episodes about a villain who keeps giving on advice to super heros about their costumes.
There is 13 episodes but im not goin to post them all.
Out of these 4, the 4th one is hilarious


----------



## Escher (Nov 3, 2008)

if you arent of the easily offended type, or dont mind a bit of dirty double entendres, search for "rainbow banned episode" in youtube. i didnt post it so you had the option of watching it or not... but i thought it was hilarious. 
they knew that they were going to get axed, and decided to put this out live...


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 3, 2008)

Escher said:


> if you arent of the easily offended type, or dont mind a bit of dirty double entendres, search for "rainbow banned episode" in youtube. i didnt post it so you had the option of watching it or not... but i thought it was hilarious.
> they knew that they were going to get axed, and decided to put this out live...




I've seen that, it's well funny. I bet they had a laugh doing it.


----------



## pjk (Nov 9, 2008)

Now YouTube puts up 'Recommended Videos' everytime you click on the "Videos" tab, so I've been watching a lot of pretty neat videos (FYI, to view the most viewed of the day like the "videos" tab used to do, you simply need to click on 'All' on the left bar/menu). Here is one the latest that I thought was pretty cool:


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 9, 2008)

wow pat I can easily see myself spending 6 hours nonstop playing with that. I want it!


----------



## MistArts (Nov 9, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> wow pat I can easily see myself spending 6 hours nonstop playing with that. I want it!



http://www.4shared.com/file/66419242/a65aeaa2/Microsoft_Physics_Illustrator.html


----------



## Escher (Nov 9, 2008)

its like lineriders daddy...


----------



## pjk (Nov 15, 2008)

This was a top video of the day yesterday....a little weird:


----------



## Dene (Nov 15, 2008)

What a strange dog.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 15, 2008)

i have to agree with dene, very strange.....................


----------



## Rama (Nov 15, 2008)

These are commercials from two different Dutch insurance company's who make funny commercials, they are all worth watching.

The Delta Llyod commercials:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Na8o4G0tvA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8usU59Hqj-k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhZFOVDgrYg

Even Apeldoorn Bellen commercials:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q0tMClU7Ws
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YZcFrBKKCk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pxowCeLIWg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grB2nA09NPM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tffXZoRdhZc


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> wow pat I can easily see myself spending 6 hours nonstop playing with that. I want it!



Google: Crayon Physics Deluxe


----------



## (X) (Nov 15, 2008)

*youtube film*

This is the best youtube film ever:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKD2HA5Txec


----------



## Karthik (Nov 18, 2008)

A truly amazing ant society!


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 18, 2008)

Why i love football:






Steven Gerrard- Simply Immense







Both quality videos if you enjoy football.


----------



## Littlegupper (Nov 18, 2008)

Wauw Leviticus, I love football too and I really like your videos!!
Especially the goal of Dennis Bergkamp, what a great goal and great comments from Jack van Gelder ! Nice to see


----------



## pjk (Nov 18, 2008)

Karthik said:


> A truly amazing ant society!


That is awesome. I wonder how the people made the concrete go into the colony so well and form so well. Quite amazing indeed.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 18, 2008)

pjk said:


> This was a top video of the day yesterday....a little weird:



that is the strangest dog I have ever seen. It looks mentally disturbed.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 19, 2008)

Littlegupper said:


> Wauw Leviticus, I love football too and I really like your videos!!
> Especially the goal of Dennis Bergkamp, what a great goal and great comments from Jack van Gelder ! Nice to see



Haha yeah that commentary was insane. "DENNIS BERGKAMP, DENNIS BERGKAMP, DENNIS BERGKAMP, DENNIS BERGKAMP, DENNIS BERGKAMP, DENNIS BERGKAMP!"


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't help thinking that Bergkamp goal where he flicks it around the outside of the Newcastle defender was slightly lucky. Awesome goal, all the same.

And Gerrard is awesome.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 20, 2008)

MTGjumper said:


> I can't help thinking that Bergkamp goal where he flicks it around the outside of the Newcastle defender was slightly lucky. Awesome goal, all the same.
> 
> And Gerrard is awesome.



Haha yeah that goal was so creative, he shocked everyone with it. Yeah Gerrard is just plain quality.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 20, 2008)

blew my mind.


----------



## pjk (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Hepheron (Nov 21, 2008)

This is a beast violin solo


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 23, 2008)

Right Now: youtube.com/live


----------



## toast (Nov 23, 2008)

I can't believe they didn't have cubing ):


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 1, 2009)

This video surprised me a lot. Don't be alarmed by the title, it is not a 18+ video


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2009)

"Why are you here, soldier?'' 
"I wanna make this land safe!"
"Why are you here realy here, soldier?!"
"I'm here because I'm bored!"
"Don't you ever forget that."


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 7, 2009)

YOYOS!!!


http://www.youtube.com/v/p28HOd9A5R8&hl=zh_TW&fs=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yecWdiVFny8


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah arnaud I was quite surprised the first time I saw that as well

here:





or anything else by Those Aren't Muskets






BriTANick is also good.


----------



## Rama (Jan 7, 2009)

Another one from Centraal Beheer Achmea (Even Apeldoorn bellen).


----------



## Robert-Y (May 14, 2009)

Japanese pranks involving 100 people:


----------



## Nukoca (May 14, 2009)

My favorite song, ever: 





Quite hilarious:


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 16, 2009)

song I find really cool

the most hilarious cat ever:


----------



## hooboork (May 17, 2009)

One of the best videos I have ever seen on youtube. Also with great music. Backflip on the tree isn´t seen every day, especially on bicycle!!


----------



## Jai (May 18, 2009)

ROFL.


----------



## AvGalen (May 19, 2009)

WOW at the bike, and LOL at the Muscles!


----------



## solver (Jun 15, 2009)

This one is amazing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpWM0FNPZSs


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 15, 2009)

This is great
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-qnKK2RD6g


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 15, 2009)

solver said:


> This one is amazing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpWM0FNPZSs



Amazing!



04mucklowd said:


> This is great
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-qnKK2RD6g



What is so funny about that one?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 15, 2009)

DON'T WATCH IN HIGH QUALITY FOR THIS, IT DOESN'T WORK.....
Also, wear headphones and sit back on a chair, it makes this seem incredibly real.... close your eyes, too!






DON'T WATCH IN HIGH QUALITY FOR THIS, IT RUINS THE EFFECT....
Also, wear headphones and sit back on a chair, it makes this seem incredibly real.... close your eyes, too!


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jun 15, 2009)

Powerthirst 2: Redomination


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU4FUnFJ91o
This is an awesomr video of these guys who made gliders that you wear as suits, and then jump off cliffs with them.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 15, 2009)

has this one been posted before?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 15, 2009)

I've posted this in the "Music" thread before but not in this thread


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 15, 2009)

solver said:


> This one is amazing
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpWM0FNPZSs



Dude, that was epic!


----------



## Musje (Jun 15, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PU4FUnFJ91o
> This is an awesomr video of these guys who made gliders that you wear as suits, and then jump off cliffs with them.


That looks awesome!


----------



## veazer (Jun 15, 2009)

This is my favorite:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## DcF1337 (Jun 15, 2009)

veazer said:


> This is my favorite:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0



That is sooooooooooooooo old.


----------



## veazer (Jun 15, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> veazer said:
> 
> 
> > This is my favorite:
> ...



Ahaaa, but i did say that it was my favorite? To this day it is.


----------



## steven pokmen (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/n0SWhgugrTI&hl


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 23, 2009)

Pretty hilarious.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 23, 2009)

This one of my favorites! Lol...


----------



## Escher (Oct 29, 2009)

This guy's singing voice is just... incredible.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Oct 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> This guy's singing voice is just... incredible.


Yes, his pitch was almost unbelievable.


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 29, 2009)

Escher said:


> This guy's singing voice is just... incredible.



Amazing!


----------



## Edmund (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vY7O-nhWZE

I LOVE THIS!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 29, 2009)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9gRzmCf1EI[/youtube]


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 29, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


>


----------



## Logan (Oct 29, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


>



fixed


EDIT: damit Nukoca


----------



## Themancube (Oct 29, 2009)

BEST JOKE OF CUBE 

SCIENCE & CRUEL REALITY 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhXnBI7JSV0


----------



## Muesli (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm sorry, but yeah.


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 29, 2009)

With 5.6 million views, it has to be of some significance.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 29, 2009)

ok.......


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pr9beObwF4

this had me laughin so hard i bout cried....lol


----------



## Edward (Nov 2, 2009)

Slight bumpage, but making a new thread would get me killed.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRrFvapV4ms
I post a link rather than embedding on purpose, to encourage that you watch it in full screen mode.

If you watch this, don't do so while doing something else; give it the lengthy five minutes alone.

-statue


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 15, 2011)

[youtubehd]iEN-kHe5o_Y[/youtubehd]
Yet another bump by statue.
<3 35s


----------



## Kingsman08 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Z3D1535Jo 
possibly one of my favorite videos on youtube


----------



## Erzz (Jun 16, 2011)

I keep watching this video over and over. NoneLikeJoshua's rapping is so good with dubstep.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jun 16, 2011)

Best video ever.


----------



## OmeGa15 (Jun 16, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRrFvapV4ms
> I post a link rather than embedding on purpose, to encourage that you watch it in full screen mode.
> 
> If you watch this, don't do so while doing something else; give it the lengthy five minutes alone.
> ...



Awesome! The music is just perfect... the best scene for sure. Rie Rasmussen is a goddess and Luc Besson is a genius.

Well, now some of my favourites:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OP9SX7V14Z4 Brilliant. Perfect execution by Lucia Popp.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ClxSnqE5s Amazing collaboration.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2omuoO_hIbQ The best performance ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sR0cO3wkmE Long but worth watching.

Just my two cents.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 16, 2011)

OmeGa15 said:


> Awesome! The music is just perfect... the best scene for sure. Rie Rasmussen is a goddess and Luc Besson is a genius.


 Not even going to lie. My eyes are a little watery right now.


----------



## bwronski (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdUUx5FdySs

One of my favorites. Watch it through don't skip


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 16, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> [youtubehd]iEN-kHe5o_Y[/youtubehd]
> Yet another bump by statue.
> <3 35s


 I feel all fluffy.


----------

